# TNT - Turkish Eggs



## Haggis (Aug 17, 2005)

Turkish Eggs
------------

1 cup greek style natural yoghurt (comes out to 1/4 cup per person, I generally use 1/3-1/2 cup per person, I like my yoghurt :P)
1 garlic clove, crushed, optional
a pinch of sea salt
freshly ground black pepper
4 eggs
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon paprika
1 handful baby spinach leaves


Preheat the oven to 180°C (350°F/Gas 4). Place the yoghurt and garlic in a small bowl and stir to combine. Season with salt and pepper. Divide between four small ovenproof dishes and place in the oven for 10 minutes.

While the yoghurt is warming, place 5 cm (2 inches) of water in a deep frying pan and bring to the boil. Turn off the heat and immediately break the eggs into the pan. To stop the egg whites spreading too much, break the eggs directly into the water, carefully opening the shells at the water surface so that the eggs slide into the water. Cover the pan with a tight-fitting lid. Leave to cook undisturbed in the water for about 3 minutes. 


The eggs are cooked when the whites are opaque. Remove from the pan with a slotted spoon and drain on a clean tea towel.
Mix the olive oil and paprika together in a small bowl. Season with salt and pepper. Remove the yoghurt from the oven and top with the spinach leaves and poached egg. Drizzle over the olive oil mixture and serve at once.

Serves 4.

Great served with light toasted turkish bread drizzled with a bit of extra-virgin OO. One of my favourite things for a late Sunday breakfast.


----------



## msalper (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats fine Haggis... It was a long time to taste it again...  You couldn't define better...


----------



## amber (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds great Haggis!  What is "greek style" yogurt?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2005)

Brings back memories.

Sunday night supper often included my father having a simplified version of this.  Mash garlic and mix with home made yogurt.  Fry two eggs and top with garlic/yogurt mixture.  Season to taste and eat.

We didn't know them as Turkish Eggs, just eggs with garlic and yogurt.


----------

